# Room Requirements



## RhymLz (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm looking for input on whether my space available will fulfill my needs. I want to go with a projector and was thinking of possibly a Plasma or Led as an addition. Also I'm a strong believer that the audio should at the minimum be on par with the visual if not exceed it. I also feel that when it comes to technology your better looking at the future rather than buying for the present. So...I'm thinking 7.1 or even 7.2 

The size of the screen is up in the air and would depend on the location. My original idea was to use a 11x14 space but someone mentioned to me that I probably wouldn't achieve the results I wanted. 

1 the screen even if I went with something like a 90" or 80" for that matter would be too close for viewing and wind up giving me a headache.

2 The audio wouldn't be able to achieve its full potential in this area.

So which way would everyone tend to lean. I have some support columns in the basement and was going to use them to guide me in my layout. Also the reason that wall is on a 45 was because I was putting a Saltwater tank in the wall.

Thanks for your time!

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=30456&stc=1&d=1300850328


----------



## RhymLz (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=30457&stc=1&d=1300850847


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A few questions first...

What does the 1'2" measurement represent in option 2?
I presume the black dots are the pillars..in which case not in a good position!
What is the total useable floor width of option 2?

Whilst option 1 looks to be the most clear area, you're only going to be able to fit in a couple of seats..


----------



## RhymLz (Mar 22, 2011)

The 1' 2" measurement is just the distance off the foundation to the framing. I have a drainage pipe behind the wall. Yes the black dots are pillars and thats exactly what i keep thinking when i look at them. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=30500&stc=1&d=1300934359


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Taking a further look at option 1..I don't think that's going to be practical either..
Keeping things symmetrical you're only going to have a usable width of about 7.5'!..Barely enough room for 2 chairs..
The other problem is that there is no wall/mounting position on the left of the seats for a surround speaker..Your surrounds would have to be ceiling mounted..

It is possible to have a small set up in option 1, but I don't know if that's going to fit your requirements..


----------



## RhymLz (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm working on a new layout that I'll post soon. But what I'm thinking of doing is extending the right bathroom wall to the column. I'm also trying to work the area in the bathroom and utility closet so that the right wall moves back away from the screen as far as it can. I'll post the layout as soon as i finish.


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

G'D home builders.. why they put the utility and bathroom there -- with the rest of the stuff on the OTHER side -- it just screws it up... 

Option 2 is really your only choice.... Option 1 -- even if you extended it back into the option 2 area is still too narrow and that post is RIGHT in your way.


Option 1 works, but screen is better off on the right to give you max space with the post being in the way the least.


There is another option -- you could MOVE one of the poles -- it's difficult an expensive -- but it can be done.


----------



## RhymLz (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=30518&stc=1&d=1301066009


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

If that's your intention to modify the bathroom like that, why not move it all together and gain the depth for that theatre area


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It now comes down to whether you want an open area TV lounge or a dedicated theatre..
If it's the latter, then I would be putting in a wall where the pillars are to close off that area from the rest of the basement..
The corner lounge is not practical for projection viewing and with the length you now have, you can fit two rows of seats..

Also that empty space near the bathroom area would be ideal for equipment storage..


----------

